# Mit Linux keine Viren aus dem Internet,



## Marja (22. August 2004)

simmt das wirklich? Hallo an alle Linuxfans! Ich habe nun etliches positive und negative im Forum über LInux gelesen und bin richtig neugierig geworden. Ich denke mal, die Vorteile überwiegen bei Linux. Ich möchte mich zumindest erst einmal ausgiebig über Linux informieren, bevor ich am PC etwas verändere. Zur Zeit hab ich Windows-XP und arbeite an einem Laptop. Speicherplatz habe ich ca. 120GB +Arbeitsspeicher 1GB. Meine Frage nun: Wie sollten meine allerersten Schritte Richtung Linux sein? Sollte ich erst mal ein Buch über Linux lesen oder gleich etwas installieren. Das Buch sollte aber für einen Anfänger verständlich sein. Wie waren euer Anfänge mit LInux? Sind irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse unbedingt erforderlich? Ich bin schon gespannt auf euere Anworten und danke euch schon mal. Liebe Grüße, Marja


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. August 2004)

Ein Buch wie dieses hier ist für den Anfang sicherlich äußerst hilfreich.

Ich würde dir für den Anfang (oder auch weiterhin) die Distribution von SuSE ans Herz legen, da sie sehr einfach zu installieren & konfigurieren ist.

Meine ersten 'richtigen'  Anfänge mit Linux habe ich mit Redhat 8.0 gemacht.
Vorkenntnisse sind eigentlich (je nach Distribution) nicht von Nöten, elementare Grundkenntnise über den PC sollten ausreichen.


----------



## Marja (22. August 2004)

Hallo Helmut, ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Das Buch hatte ich auch schon im Auge, es hat sehr gute Rezensionen bekommen. Vielen Dank auch für den Hinweis "SuSE"! LG, Marja


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. August 2004)

Bevor man eine Installation macht, kann man sich ja beruhigt mal Knoppix ansehen, da kann "fast" nix kuputt gehen und man kann bequem in Linux reinschnuppern.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Marja (23. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Daniel. Ich werde mich mal mit Knoppix befassen, das ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. LG, Marja


----------

